# [Risolto] Problema con busybox

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi, sono un paio di giorni che mi trovo un problema cercando di aggiornare i miei pacchetti.

Ho provato sia direttamente da gentoo che anche, come ora, tramite chroot, quindi non è un problema di quest'ultimo.

In pratica quando vado ad aggiornare mi da questo problema

```
arch / # emerge -DuN @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for sys-apps/busybox from @system

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "sys-apps/busybox" has unmet requirements.

- sys-apps/busybox-1.25.1::gentoo USE="ipv6 pam static -debug -livecd -make-symlinks -math -mdev -savedconfig (-selinux) -sep-usr -syslog -systemd" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    pam? ( !static )

(dependency required by "@system" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

arch / # 

```

Da quello che ho capito spulciando in rete, è una incompatibilità tra pam e static

Queste sono le mie attuali flag in make.conf

```
USE="X -gnome-keyring git subversion 3dfx actl libav static-lib eudev policykit example introspection jit pam test dbus nls -debug \

     selinux static-libs wpa_supplicant bluetooth cairo gtk kde \

     mozilla nmap opengl png ursers a52 truetype plasma -qt4 qt5 openssl \

     dvd pulseaudio wifi alsa alsa-plugin cdr zlib -libproxy -nls -qlm networkmanager "

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 sse3 3dnow 3dnowext avx avx2 fma3 fma4  mmxext sse4_1  sse4_2 ssse3 xop"
```

ieri ho privato, e l'aggiornamento era andato a buon fine, o così sembrava, dando questo comando: USE="ipv6 pam -static" emerge -DuN @world

ma oggi mi si ripresenta questo blocco

Questi sono i pacchetti che richiedono busybox

```
arch / # equery d busybox

 * These packages depend on busybox:

virtual/awk-1 (sys-apps/busybox)

virtual/dev-manager-0 (sys-apps/busybox[mdev])

virtual/logger-0 (sys-apps/busybox[syslog])

```

Last edited by zar Marco on Fri Dec 16, 2016 10:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti in package.use

```
echo "sys-apps/busybox pam -static" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Non e' sano darlo direttamente davanti a un emerge world perche' lui tenta di disabilitarti/abilitarti (nel tuo caso +pam/-static) static a tutti e pacchetti che ne fanno uso.

EDIT: c'e' anche una discussione nel forum internazionale

----------

## Maxxx

Metti su /etc/portage/packake.use questa riga:

```
sys-apps/busybox pam -static
```

Oppure sul make.conf inserisci -static come USE flag (dovrebbe funzionare anche così).

----------

## Maxxx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Metti in package.use
> 
> ```
> echo "sys-apps/busybox pam -static" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa tanto, mentre scrivevo non avevo visto che già avevi già risposto.

----------

## zar Marco

Ah ok, non avevo ragionato nel fatto che andasse a cercare di applicarle a tutti i pacchetti, ma ha una sua logica. Comunque ho risolto, grazie mille

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ah ok, non avevo ragionato nel fatto che andasse a cercare di applicarle a tutti i pacchetti, ma ha una sua logica. Comunque ho risolto, grazie mille

 

Si mettere davanti USE ad emerge e' come esportare una variabile di sistema.

@Maxxx: non devi mica scusarti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sabayonino

oppure 

Disabilita: -static

```
# euse -D static -p sys-apps/busybox
```

Abilita Pam : pam

```
# euse -E pam -p sys-apps/busybox
```

```
man euse
```

fornito dal pacchetto app-portage/gentoolkit

----------

## zar Marco

Sì sì euse lo ho installato. Ma quello che non capisco è perché un pacchetto chiede due flag che vanno in contrasto. A meno che non abbia capito male e letto male l'output

----------

## sabayonino

The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    pam? ( !static ) 

ti dice che le USE richieste non sono soddisftatte per quel pacchetto

pam? = al momento non abilitata (per il pacchetto) , è da abilitare perchè richiesta

!static = "!" in gergo significa "negazione" , ossia non deve essere abilitata

questo poi dipende dalle USE generali e quelle passate dal profilo

quindi , a prescindere da come sono settate generalmente , potage chiede di abilitare PAM  e disabilitare "STATIC" per il pacchetto richiesto.

se metti mano alle USE generali , rischi di trovarti ulteriori conflitti con altri pacchetti. , quindi a mio avviso , se non strettamente necessario per i propri scopi , giocare il più possibile con i singoli pacchetti.

----------

## zar Marco

Infatti ero andato a vedere nel mio make.conf, Pam la ho tra le flags mentre static no. Quindi non capivo dove stava il problema. Però sto piano piano imparando ad utilizzare il package.use

----------

